

Flash to ipad, ipad2, iphone - itzthatiz
http://www.techradar.com/news/internet/flash-is-coming-to-the-ipad-ipad-2-and-iphone-934133

======
jason_slack
The title is misleading for sure. Flash itself is not coming to iOS at all,
just Adobes Wallaby conversion tool...

Plus the author of the article needs some perspective. The second paragraph is
immature fluff, i mean is " IN YOUR FACE, FLASH HATERS!" just not completely
juvenile?

------
pacomerh
FLA to HTMl5 is not flash in the iphone. Was this written by a 10yr experience
flash developer?

